# Sleep........



## Mike (Jun 9, 2015)

......Do you get enough/any?

I am surprised at how many people from various
parts of the World are on line at the same time,
whenever I come here.

Today there were people from East Coast USA,
Central Time Zone USA, Australia etc.

East Coast time was 6.00AM
Central time            5.00AM
Australia is evening between 6.00PM Perth and
8.00PM Brisbane.

I know that Americans are early risers, but to
be on the computer at 5.00AM tells me that
you are either awake very early, or all night
or leave the computer running all the time.

Australia being evening is a normal time to
be here.

Mike.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 9, 2015)

I got up at 3:00 am today, I'm pacific coast time but I did not sleep well last night.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi, Mike. I am an insomniac who is unable to sleep through the night unless drugged into insensibility. It is a family thing. I sleep in installments. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi Lynn, pacific time here also.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 9, 2015)

Are you up early or haven't been to bed yet?

Nevermind,I saw what you wrote above!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

Lynn, I slept briefly, will return for the next installment shortly. Sorry you slept badly.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 9, 2015)

When you go to bed at 8:30 it ain't no thing to be up at 5...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

Does little Ralphy go to bed at eight thirty? Boy, your life must be boring. So sorry.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Well, I am usually exhausted from trying to get you guys off to the right start early on, then the bed has to be made, maybe a shave and a shower, my bed made, my plants watered, meals to prepare, etc., etc,  Now wouldn't you be ready for bed early after a day like this?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes Ralphy, I would, purely from boredom. Zzzzzzzz. Seriously, I love plants also. In the process of doing my balcony garden.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 9, 2015)

Since I happen to work....  I have to be up at 4:15..   My hours are 6am to 2:30..  I'm usually in bed before 9pm


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 9, 2015)

And what plants will be on your balcony garden?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 9, 2015)

And see, even young ones like QS go to bed early...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

Ralphy, a fellow gardener, who knew? I will have different  hanging baskets containing impatiens, geraniums, begonias, fuschias, various stuffers, vines etc. railing boxes with sky blue lobelia, impatiens, vines, more geraniums. Pots containing dianthus, Martha Washington's, snapdragons, various grasses, herbs, cat grass, cherry tomatoes, etc. this year I am adding a wall planter for spring greens. Welcome to my garden. My cats love it. What plants do you currently have?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 9, 2015)

I thought this thread was about SLEEP?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

I  am bored enough now to go to sleep. Lol. Zzzzzzzzz.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 9, 2015)

So if a thread topic does not interest YOU then you change it to what does?  Ok...  got it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

QS, my comment was a poor attempt at levity by a sleep-deprived woman. Jeez.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 9, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ralphy, a fellow gardener, who knew? I will have different hanging baskets containing impatiens, geraniums, begonias, fuschias, various stuffers, vines etc. railing boxes with sky blue lobelia, impatiens, vines, more geraniums. Pots containing dianthus, Martha Washington's, snapdragons, various grasses, herbs, cat grass, cherry tomatoes, etc. this year I am adding a wall planter for spring greens. Welcome to my garden. My cats love it. What plants do you currently have?



Nothing to do with the topic.  Please take it someplace else.  Thanks.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 9, 2015)

So the thread got hijacked, not the first time and methinks that it won't be the last time...nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

Ralphy, apparently answering your question was a hanging offence, punishable by the self-elected forum police. Please find me a lawyer ASAP.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2015)

Because of the different time zones I have a couple of clock gadgets on my desk top. One is set for Central USA time and the other is London time. I try to login when people in each time zone are awake but because I need to sleep too I find a lot has gone on during my absence and threads have grown quite a lot. I have to do a lot of reading to catch up, which is why I tend to stick to just a few sub forums.

At the moment I'm nearing bedtime, the Americans and Canadians are waking up and the Brits should be sleeping.


----------



## Pam (Jun 9, 2015)

It's only 2 pm here in the UK, Warri.....  I'm just watching Neighbours.

Usually about 5.30 - 6.00 when I wake up but can be earlier and on rare occasions, slightly later.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh, silly me. It's a twelve hour clock and I wasn't thinking straight.
 Time I really did get some sleep.

BTW, I never watch Neighbours. Never have.
Why are you interested?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 9, 2015)

So it's 11PM in Austraila? Wow, didn't realize they were 14 hrs ahead of US.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Yup, and they have usually enjoyed a tinny or two by now...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2015)

And New Zealand is 2 hours ahead of Sydney, so Fern is most probably tucked up in her little cot.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 9, 2015)

8am here... and I've been up 4 hours


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> 8am here... and I've been up 4 hours





> Since I happen to work....  I have to be up at 4:15..   My hours are 6am to 2:30..



Sprung. You're at work and online. Naughty, naughty.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Well, at least she is not watching porn (that we know of)...nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah... but I'm the boss


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hmmm, so you get to do whatever you want...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yeah... but I'm the boss



Best kind of job. A lot less stressful that way.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 9, 2015)

Not everything...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 9, 2015)

But bedpans are surely assigned to others...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 9, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> But bedpans are surely assigned to others...



What do you think...


----------



## oakapple (Jun 9, 2015)

I can't function without eight hours of sleep, at least, sometimes need more.Shows how different we all are. am retired now so can stay in bed longer, what luxury.bedtime is whenever I feel sleepy, don't have to have a set time.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 9, 2015)

I need 8 hours, but usually get 7 1/2.  I have a world clock on my mobile with selected cities.  So I can easily check what time it is in Melbourne as I like to Skype my sis in law.  Family in Michigan is easy - 5 hours behind us.  I often Skype my sister while I'm having lunch at my PC and she's having breakfast at her computer in her bathrobe.


----------



## AprilSun (Jun 9, 2015)

I need at least 7 1/2 hours so I go to bed at 9:30 because I will wake up between 4 and 5 am every time regardless of what time I go to bed. I have tried staying up later but I still wake up early. So, to keep me from dragging my butt the next day, I go to bed at 9:30.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 9, 2015)

That is usually when I go to bed also, I need 8 hours and I get up early no matter when I go to bed.


----------

